# ASV 2810 Skid Steer



## TRAX (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi there,

I have recently imported an ASV 2810 skid steer to the UK.

I am having issues with the tracks and wondered, as there seems to be quite a few people on here who know about them, if its something someone may be able to help with.

When cold and newly started both tracks run fine. After using for a while the right track starts to slow to the point when it wont turn the machine at all.

I have put a pressue guage on the left track and it runs at 3000psi, at all times. When I put the guage on the ight track it is loosing 1000psi when hot and only runs at 2000psi.

I have changed all hydraulic filters and am hoping it is not the pump as it has only done 2000 hours but wondered whether anyone on here had had the same fault??

Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated.

Thanks,

George.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

............


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well you could try thicker hydro oil, but in the end it's either pumps, or motors. Have you tried increasing the pump psi?


----------



## TRAX (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi dieselss.

I thought about thicker hydro oil but wanted a permanent fix. I havent tryed playing with the pump psi
yet as im unsure what im doing...? there is an adjuster screw on the side but didnt want to start playing as i dont no enough about it...?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol neither did we, that's why we have a hydro repair shop we love
Hate to say it, but the fix might just be the pumps.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Final drive is my guess. My Cat has the Asv track system and it started to do similar things. If it's losing pressure it could be the seals inside the final drive. A rebuild isn't bad but a new final is around 4-5k here in the states.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

My MD70 did the exact same thing. I'm not all familiar with the 2810 but there may be some similarities. In the hydraulic tank there is hydraulic "plumbing". One of the tubes had a crack in it. Replaced the tube, problem solved. BTW Do you get much snow in the UK? I presume you will be doing some pushing?


----------



## TRAX (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi thanks for you response, its funny you should mention something like that as I've had one of those pipes go on me to the high flow just the other day! Wondering now if it could just be that...? will have a look on Wednesday as haven't got time sooner. We don't get a massive amount of snow in the UK but can't wait to try it out! I manly use the ASV 2810 for steep/wet ground topping as the ground psi on these things are soooo low and it works great!


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Mine was a hairline spit. It was on one of the 90 degree pipes. Easily replaceable.


----------



## TRAX (Oct 24, 2014)

Would that only effect one direction of the track though?


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

No, Mine was effected in both directions


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Pop the tank and operate the controls and see what happens. If there's a split, you'll see fluid spraying out


----------

